# Dr. Oz favored diet pill is a hoax



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2015)

The government is forcing one of Dr. Oz's favorite supplement peddlers to pay out $9 million to consumers after making deceptive and unsubstantiated claims about weight loss products.

Several years ago, you had probably never heard of the green coffee bean supplement for weight loss. But after Dr. Oz featured the supplement on his daily talk show, it became one of the hottest weight loss wonders around.

Now, the Federal Trade Commission just announced a giant settlement with one of the supplement marketers, Dr. Lindsey Duncan as well as the companies he had a stake in, Pure Health LLC and Genesis Today, Inc.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/government-confirms-one-of-dr-ozs-favored-diet-pills-is-a-total-hoax/ar-AA8C1ub?ocid=HPCDHP


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

Personally I think Dr. Oz is a huge scammer!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 27, 2015)

As with the vast majority of these clowns making millions from selling product and bilking the public... it's not a surprise.


----------



## Debby (Jan 27, 2015)

I quit respecting him when he first held up organic foods as being the healthier alternative and then a week or two later totally dissing the notion that choosing organic was a better option.  The phrase he used was 'elitist' if you try to eat organic as much as possible.  The word on the street is that he completely sold out to GMO companies.  Besides I can't stand how they have little 'show and tell' bits and how he holds the hand of all those groupies like they are children!  Just kind of creepy.

But I have to give him credit for having a beautiful daughter and a beautiful new little grand baby and he was absolutely insanely in love with that little sweetie when they were on his show.  That was really cute to watch, particularly when I compare his handling of the baby to my husbands when he holds our grandkids!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 27, 2015)

He has a real talent for communicating and on occasion has passed on some useful information, but I agree that now he's 90% snake oil salesman par excellence and 10% good advice


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 27, 2015)

But..........I like the guy!! LOL


----------



## Don M. (Jan 27, 2015)

99% of these "As Seen on TV" items, or "Infomercial nonsense" such as Fad Diets or Health Care "breakthroughs", are a complete waste of time and money.  However, as P.T. Barnum said, many years ago..."There is a Sucker born every minute"...his statement still holds true today, and that's how these charlatans get rich.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 27, 2015)

He's a snake oil peddler!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with Josiah, Oz has some useful things to say, but I take a lot of things with a grain of salt, and he is in the business to promote things, unfortunately.  Any diet pill is bad news.


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2015)

I watch him occasionally.  He's constantly promoting the *latest* *diet* *breakthrough*!!!!  I have to wonder why there has to be a diet of the day, if yesterday's diet was so great?  Each one is the greatest diet ever until the next one comes along.  I think he's very interesting but, yes, he is definitely a snake oil salesman.  I can't give him much respect.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2015)

flowerchild said:


> Personally I think Dr. Oz is a huge scammer!



Same here. 

It's like when Oprah used to push an unknown author's book and suddenly they're on the NY Times' Best Seller list, even though it was pure tripe. 

All you need to get rich is a TV show and enough gullible people to follow you.


----------



## fleurdelisa (Jan 28, 2015)

I read a story on Huffington Post recently about Dr. Oz and a physician who was being interviewed termed the show as one long infomercial.  I'm sure he's a great doctor in real life but I don't watch his show anymore . 

Reminds me of some women I used to work with and they were forever going to this certain health food store for the latest diet miracle.  I asked them if it really worked would the owner look like she did? She was quite the chunky gal, not that there's anything wrong with that, but if you really believe in your product, how come you ain't skinny?


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 11, 2015)

I've never bought into all the health fads and gurus who pretend to have the latest and greatest miracle cure.  Both my wife and I have maintained our health by simply eating healthy and smart, and by getting lots of physical and mental exercise.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

No surprise there. Dr Oz is a con artist.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Josiah, Oz has some useful things to say, but I take a lot of things with a grain of salt, and he is in the business to promote things, unfortunately.  Any diet pill is bad news.



I agree.  I think all "diet pills" are a scam.  The only thing that really works is to eat less and do more.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No surprise there. Dr Oz is a con artist.



+1.   That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2015)

There is no "Magic Pill" to cure Obesity.  However, so long as there are millions of people who believe otherwise, the Scam Artists on these TV infomercials will continue to rake in the money.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Very true Don.  The only time I've seen this Dr Oz character is when I visit my sister in the US.  And she doesn't even watch him any more.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know what the TV is like in your area, but here, we get about 250 channels on our satellite TV, and at least 50 of those channels are endless infomercials touting cheaply made products or health/diet fads.  To support this nonsense, there must be a lot of people with nothing to do but sit on the couch all day watching this garbage...with a bowl of sugary/fattening snacks nearby.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I don't know what the TV is like in your area, but here, we get about 250 channels on our satellite TV, and at least 50 of those channels are endless infomercials touting cheaply made products or health/diet fads.  To support this nonsense, there must be a lot of people with nothing to do but sit on the couch all day watching this garbage...with a bowl of sugary/fattening snacks nearby.



I don't think they even have those infomercial channels in the UK.


----------

